# Fattie Pistons



## arnie (Sep 23, 2010)

A new toy called a fattie piston would help in organizing the stuffing for your fattie which goes a long way in helping with the roll up.

I binged fattie piston and found this site http://www.fattiepistons.blogspot.com/

For $10 they’ll send you a fattie piston and 100% of their profit goes to help send high school kids in the greater Akron area to Young Life summer camps. 

A fattie piston is simple to make, but if you but one from this site you don’t have any leftover material, no hassle chasing down the material, the cost is about the same, and you get to help a good cause.

Check it out!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here’s a quote from their web site. And they’re right, that’s exactly what I thought, but I have a long history of working with boy scout troops and Christian youth groups so I couldn’t  not support their efforts.

*So it’s clear…*
Just a quick disclaimer about Fattie Pistons … They are made out of a few pieces of PVC pipe and a cap. There is nothing fancy about them.

You’re probably thinking, “I could just make that… If I wanted to make one, I could pick everything up at a home improvement store.”

You could … But then you would have to make a trip to the store, hall the stuff home, get the tools out, and make a mess. When it’s all over, you’ll have all kinds of PCV pipe left over that you won’t know what to do with, so it will just sit in your garage for six months and be a point of tension between you and your spouse … You probably should just buy one from us.

No one here is trying to pawn off a couple pieces of PVC pipe as a fine kitchen utensil … it is what it is; a couple of pieces of PVC pipe.

We just have a great idea about how to make near perfect fatties … and we want to use it to help out a few high school kids.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a satisfied customer who's enjoyed this gadget for about a year without problems. This was original mentioned on this site by the one and only "Queen of Q", Jeanie. (cowgirl).


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 23, 2010)

I ordered one a couple of weeks ago from that site. I couldn't believe it was $10 flat. Nothing extra for shipping. I haven't tried it yet but I was glad to get it from them. The money seems to go to a good cause.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 23, 2010)

I was gonna say that Jeanie forst brought the piston out to play. Atleast I think that she invented it. But she did in our eyes anyway.


----------



## princess (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, I tried to make one myself. I don't like it very much and think it looks janky. I had asked Cowgirl about hers and she directed me to the above mentioned site.

Way better, IMHO.

-Princess


----------



## ack226 (Sep 23, 2010)

I first learned about these on Cowgirl's site.  I've been meaning to make one.  I went ahead and ordered one of these so I'll actually have one in my hand and not on my to-do list!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's my first post on the piston on this forum...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82480/my-fatty-piston

I mentioned that Grillinsky had made the first one using an arrow shaft and some wood.  Now he sells the plastic ones on his site. They are slightly different but I"m sure they work fine! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Not everyone has access to tools to make them.


----------

